# Leaving Care instructions on blanks?



## BigWeltz (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello everybody!

I am ordering some custom labels but had a quick question. I was planning on leaving the care instructions and just relabeling the blank brand. Their RN number is on the care instructions. Is it ok to leave the RN number of the blank or would I need to put my own?


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

You can leave the RN# on the care instructions. By law, you need to have the RN# (yours or the manufacturers is fine) or your company name.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

the care instructions are just for the blanks, not with printing on it. As you know once you print on the shirt the care instructions change. I just went through this myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

feilong said:


> the care instructions are just for the blanks, not with printing on it. As you know once you print on the shirt the care instructions change.


Not necessarily - blank Gildan tees include instructions such as "Don't iron decoration". Some manufacturer's know the end use of their products and label them accordingly.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats pretty cool that they thought that far ahead, I haven't seen these ones.


----------

